# Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand



## Düsselfjorden (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Hat jemand von euch (hoffentlich gute) Ehrfahrungen mit der Seebrücke Timmendorf? Wollte die mal am Mittwoch antesten und die übriggebliebenen Wattis verangeln


----------



## MichaelB (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

Moin,

jedes Mal wenn ich mit meiner Familie dort bin denke ich das Gleiche... tagsüber würde ich mich aber vor den Massen an Seh-Leuten fürchten |uhoh: 

Versuch mach kluch - berichte mal was ging #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Düsselfjorden (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

...and so do I  Eventuell nehme ich die Brandungsruten mit, da hab ich dann nochmal 60-80m mehr - Da sollte dann doch was machbar sein.

 Weiss jemand wie lang die Brücke ist?


----------



## masc2000 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

275 Meter lang !
 Jeden Tag schaue ich vom Büro auf die Brücke, aber ich habe es noch nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt dort mal die Ruten auszuwerfen #c
 Bastian, sag unbedingt mal bescheid wie es lief....
 Ach ja, wann bist Du da ?
 Dann lasse ich Dir mal einen Glühwein auf die Brücke bringen :q


----------



## Düsselfjorden (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

@ masc:

 Ich weiss nicht ob ich morgen auf die Brücke gehe, ich habe langsam das Gefühl, das die Brücke was mystisches hat, das alle immer darüber nachdenken lässt dort zu angeln, aber einen immer wieder fernhält 

 Falls Patty am Donnerstag Zeit hat, kommen wir gerne auf das Glühweinangebot zurück! :q

 275m, habe ich nun auch herausgefunden, und bis zu 6m Wassertiefe - Da muss doch was gehen!


----------



## Patty (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

Moin Bastian,
morgen kommt meine Chefin aus dem Krankenhaus, das heißt das ich morgen Abend bescheid sagen kann was Donnerstag bei mir anliegt. 
Die Seebrücke in Timmendorf ist einen Versuch wert. Hoffe nur das uns die Touris einigermaßen in Ruhe lassen. Normalerweise treten die in der Woche vor Weihnachten noch mal in Scharen auf. 
Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri Heil für Morgen. Ich befürchte aber, das Ihr auf die Seebrücke ausweichen müßt. Der Wetterbericht sagt Sturm aus Süd-West, damit dürfte das Wasser auf jeden Fall zu flach werden.

@masc2000: Das mit dem Punsch würde ich nicht zu laut sagen, sonst könnte es am Tag vor Heiligabend noch zu einem Boardietreffen auf der Timmendorfer Seebrücke kommen! :q :q 
Wobei, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke!?|uhoh: 

Petri Patty|wavey:


----------



## Düsselfjorden (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

Patty, gut, freu mich auf deine Nachricht morgen!

Ich werd morgen mal den Wetterbericht angucken, wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, daß der sich vertan hätte  Ansonsten ist ja auch Bliesdorf um die Ecke :q


----------



## MichaelB (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

Moin,





			
				Düsselfjorden schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe langsam das Gefühl, das die Brücke was mystisches hat, das alle immer darüber nachdenken lässt dort zu angeln, aber einen immer wieder fernhält


 Da könnte durchaus was dran sein - warum sonst wird die Brücke an Wochenenden von Tausenden Sehleuten quasi erobert?  
Wie schon erwähnt, ich hätte einfach keinen Nerv auf "_beißen sie? - nein, ich bin friedlich" _oder auch _"kann man die Fische auch essen?" _und wie die ganzen interessierten Fragen alle lauten |rolleyes 

How ever, ich wünsch Dir Petri Heil oder Prost Glühwein - oder beides #h 

Gruß
Michael, der irgendwann mal die Seebrücke an den Haken nehmen wird


----------



## Düsselfjorden (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

Dann schaun mer mal, wer zuerst diese jungfräuliche Brücke beangelt. Wenn Patty morgen Zeit hat sind wirs und berichten. Mann, 6m am Brükenkopf, da muss doch was gehen... Ist ja fast wie Bootsangeln


----------



## Düsselfjorden (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

Hm, das war wohl nix, war heute in der ähe von Bliesdorf aber der angesagt Westwind war Süd-Süd-West Wind der hart von der Seite kam. Das Dreibein fiel ca 10 mal um, ohne das Ruten drin waren und trotz Beschwerung. Dabei brach auch gleich ein Zinken für die Fixierung ab - Bravo... Noch dazu war das Wasser ca 50m zurückgegangen...

 Ich werde morgen entweder mit Patty mal wieder losziehen (Auch wenn wetter.com nix nettes sagt) oder allein nach TRM. 

 @ Patty: Die Würmer leben immer och *g* die werden morgen dann verangelt. Zauberformel: Oft in neues zeitungspapier wickeln!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

Hallo Düsselfjoren,
 warste denn  nu auf der Scharbeutzer - Brücke oder nicht ?
Kriege hier nicht alles mit aber interessieren tut es mich schon.
Gib bitte mal ne kurze Meldung über Deine bisherigen Fänge.
Und dann noch was :
Wünsche Dir ein schöne Weihnachtszeit.
Wenn Du wieder hier bist = Schau mal unter CRF
Gruss
Herbert


----------



## Patty (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

Moin Bastian,

tut mir echt leid, aber Du mußt morgen alleine losziehen. Bei und liegt wie schon befürchtet die Weihnachtsfeier an. Wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und ein dickes Petri Heil! Ach so, natürlich auch noch schöne Weihnachten für Dich und Deine Familie.
Dann bis zum nächsten mal hier bei uns im Norden.

Petri Patty


----------



## Düsselfjorden (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*

Na dann muss die Brücke in Timmendorf noch bis zum Frühling warten - Eventuell ja auch nee Idee für die Hornies (*g* @ Patty) - Macht nix, dann fahr ich doch nach Travemünde, finde es allein auf ner Seebrücke nicht so nett. Hoffe das Wetter wird nicht zu derbe...

 an euch beide, HK1 und Patty auch ein friedvolles Weihnachten - Auch an die Familien!

 @ HK1: Bisher sinds leider nur 4 Plattfische und ein Dorsch, was morgen noch dazukommt berichte ich  Wie immer ist ein Fisch besser als kein Fisch :q


----------



## Düsselfjorden (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Seebrücke Timmendorfer Strand*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> "_beißen sie? - nein, ich bin friedlich"_


 Hehe, den merk ich mir -Klasse!

 Naja, die Timmendorfer Brücke wird noch geknackt, wenn ich es nicht bin, freue ich mich über einen Bericht


----------

